# Next Audio Emotions Q.55 --Can it run 2 Ohm Sub?



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Picked up this 5 channel Q.55 amp and the manual says in stereo mode it can run in 4/2/1.5 Ohms.
However, it doesn't give any numbers in 2 Ohm, just in 4 Ohm @ 12V & 13.8V.

4 Ohms @ 13.8V:
75 x 4 + 200 x 1

My question: Can it run the sub channel in 2 Ohm?
Has anybody here done it? Or even bench tested it?

PS: There's mainly misinformation about the amp's specs online and the company doesn't exist anymore. So attached is a shot of the manual:
Thanks for any help!!


----------

